# I guess this is my last attempt



## Nervous Larry (Aug 20, 2005)

I was accepted Early Decision into NYU's Tisch school in December, and naively thought my parents had the means to pay for it, because that's what they told me. Unfortunately, their credit is horrible and they cannot get a loan. I have no friends or family with good enough credit, and I myself have no credit established. I basically need a student loan or some kind of magical means to get about 20,000 dollars within a week or I don't go to college. We've talked to NYU and all they basically say is that I'm ****ed. Does ANYONE out there know a loophole, or some kind of way to get that much money for college without credit? Please don't say something obvious like "HAVE U TRIED SCHOLAERSHIPS? LOL" because I've all ready tried all the obvious resources. This is my LAST ATTEMPT at getting help from anyone, so I really need answers from college kids who have been in this situation, NYU students, or high school kids who are in the same spot. I'm begging for serious help.


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 20, 2005)

now I am n o specialist...but cant you get a loan (credit?)...It will put you in debt though...but it might be worth it


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you for either:

1)Being a jackass and thinking my future being crushed is funny.

or

2)Completely ignoring everything I wrote and being a jackass.

Either way you're a ****ing idiot. Go **** yourself.


----------



## REDking (Aug 20, 2005)

They will be the first to burn in the revolution.

Keep your head up it will be great on your bio that the elitist horse**** school for the silver spoon population turned you away. Your future is not ruined and I know how retarted and useless it is to hear that from a forum post.

Now it's my understanding that FAFSA (http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/) grants loans to any student based on need NOT credit standing, I should know I have awful credit and recieve 12,000 a year in loans through them. Is the 20,000 you need above and beynd the federal loans you should have received? NYU should have a financial aid advisor to work that out or at least answer questions. Sorry if this is one of the obvious routes you already tried.

But if it isn't meant to be you need to get your head right about it, right now. If they want to deny you because of money then f*ck Them in the #ss, there are plenty of great options that are more affordable. 

You can either beat your self up over sh*t out of your control or you find energy in how angry you are by staying positive and making the f*ckers pay by being successful anyway.

Good luck and keep in mind it's probably tough on your parents not being able to afford school for you so take it easy on em.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 20, 2005)

Your response was greatly appreciated.

FAFSA already got me small bits of money from the school. They really barely gave me any help for what I really need. My family is ****ing poor and I think I got 12,000 from NYU, but that's including loans (the very small ones) that basically you automatically get. When my mom calls them, or I email people, they basically tell me "Oh well". One guy even said "Maybe NYU isn't for your son then, if you can't afford it." They say they have limited funds.

You know, I was really crushed before. Not just because Im not going to NYu, it's because I ALREADY GOT IN. The problem is ****ing money, as usual. It's not like I was rejected. It's so ****ing stupid. I NEED the money but they won't give it to me. I would turn to othe options but I don't have a car, I live in the middle of nowhere, and I have no money. NYU was supposed to be finally be my escape from this hellhole and now it's crushed. The more i think about how they don't care I'm not going (even though I got accepted from a very competitive, small pool of students- or so I'm told over and over, without any financial backing to these praises, making it more bull**** to make me blush and shut up basically. I'm starting to think more and more that the number one film school in the country can suck my ass, because I got there, and they apparently don't want me too bad. The problem now is what the hell am I going to do with my life. Augh. Anyway, thanks for taking the time to actually READ my post. 

Any other help from others would still be appreciated as well.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man. That sucks so much. NYU is the 2nd worst school in the nation for financial aid.

Now, it really seems to me that it _is_ possible to get education loans on your own personal credit (limited though it is), rather than that of your parents. I have not tried it, but the TERI loan is supposed to be able to do this. Some lenders will somehow take the chance. I'm using a TERI loan to pay for NYU, but it's on my parents' credit. It's worth a shot. Citizen's Bank offers it, and you may be able to apply through TERI directly.

Good luck!


----------



## paul (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah, do FAFSA and TERI.  I've got it, I pay it a little off each month.  It sucks me dry, but I won't be in debt for the rest of my life from it.

Also, a little story, I had the same problem a few years ago.  Even with my loans, the film school was astronomically expensive.  I applied elsewhere, my loans cover it, and I'm absolutely overjoyed at my situation right now.

Search TERI and FAFSA on Google.  You can apply directly, although if you're starting in the fall of 2005, you might be SOL.


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 21, 2005)

> Originally posted by Hoeks:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by Nervous Larry:
> ...


----------



## NotaMono (Aug 21, 2005)

To my understanding the differece is that without any credit (No credit is better than BAD credit) you just get worse interest rates, which are still relatively low because they're educational loans.  So forget about going through your parents and try it yourself.  Don't bite off Hoeks head.  It was a valid suggestion.  Call your bank, call any bank and do it fast because the paper work may take some time.

Good luck!

Nota "No co-signer, no problem" Mono

P.S. Here are just a couple of links.  Google will find you hundreds more.
http://www.nextstudent.com/private_loans/private_loans.asp

http://www.salliemae.com/

http://usbank.com/cgi_w/cfm/personal/products_and_services/student_banking/stud_loans_ps.cfm


----------



## paul (Aug 21, 2005)

Come to think about it, with that attitude, Hoeks may be right.  I didnt read the whole thread initially, but he wasn't making fun of you.  We understand that you're pissed, but telling him to go **** himself isn't very nice.  Grow up and think logically.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 21, 2005)

No, Hoeks is actually completely wrong. Because I wrote in the first few sentences that I've tried student loans and the I have no credit. And his oblivious response was : HAVE YOU TR IED TEH LOANS? IT MAY WORK... which proves he either read the first word of my topic or ignored the very obvious parts about the loans.


I've tried Teri and so far their lenders turned me down twice. I haven't found a place that let's me apply with my null credit, everytime I see one that does, I either have to supply credit information or a solid 2 year straight work history. If ANYONE knows a place that will give me a large student loan, based SOLELY on my non existent, but not bad credit, tell me. I'm more than willing to do it, but I just can't find a bank that ACTUALLY does that. I'll go check out this Citizen's Bank and all the links, though I fear I've been to most of them. Thanks all for replying.


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 21, 2005)

so yes, I  may be wrong. I was in a rush (doing my NYU thesis film...), I dont know much about loans but I tried to help. Does that give you any right for such an inmature answer?

anyway, good luck with it and if you are able to get into NYU, take my word and don't treat people like that. That will be the end of any good relationship with talented people at my school


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 21, 2005)

Jesus shut up all ready.


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2005)

Larry. Relax. It was a misunderstanding. The guy was trying to help. 

I don't think many people are going to want to help you with the kind of attitude that you have. Case in point; I was going to give you some friendly suggestions that may have helped...but I think I just changed my mind. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok then, I guess if you're going to be that much of a *****, you can go **** yourself too. Notice how I didn't say anything bad to the people that TRIED to help me? You know why? Because they took the time to read it, and then they presented me with something that helped me. Everyone else who didn't have the time or didn't have an explanation had a much better method: they didn't reply. Just like YOU didn't need to reply with "Nah nah, I'm not gonna help you!" I mean jesus christ, really. Take your friendly suggestions and shove them up your ****ing ass, you pompous prick. I'd rather not go to college ever than bow down and kiss the feet of some dumbass on a message board. Was Hoeks that much of a ****ing panzy that he couldn't take a few words on message board? I mean christ, it's words online, on a screen, and if this **** really gets inside your head while your doing other things in reality, then you're ****ed. Seriously. So you know what, **** your help, and **** the stupid message boards you control. If anyone still wants to help, email me directly, and if you think I don't "deserve" help, please email me to tell me, so I can promptly delete your email and not care about your existence.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 22, 2005)

This thread has served it's purpose. What that purpose was is a bit ambigious at the moment.

I honestly _do_ hope you got some good advice out of it, and I wish you the best of luck.

However it looks like the biggest acomplishment this thread can claim was to alienate people with your bad attitude and ungrateful responses.

No flaming and no bashing. Please, and thanks.


----------

